# Trolling Trip 6-9



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

It's goodto be back fishing bluewater since my Feb 10 Achilles heel rupture injury. I did a overnight trip with my nephews 2 weeks ago and I think I pushed my body too hard. I'll stay with day trips until I'm 100%.

We left 5:20 am and got onto a nice weed line 15miles southeast of the 131 hole. Trolled with no action for an hour and it was on until we left a 2:30. As soon as we passed a floating tree with thick grass, we had a barracuda hit our port rigger. As we slowed down, we had a double hook up that produced two nice Wahoos.



















We trolled the fishy area for the next 4 hours that produced 1 more wahoo, 3 Mahi Mahi and 5 mystery fish. We did lose 2 very nice wahoos as well. Enjoy the pictures.





































All were caught on naked ballyhoo and ilander ballyhoo. The weed line is moving fast south - south west.We ran to the Spur and west, and it was green / dead. The weedline we fished was in blended blue with alot of life. Good luck and I think this weekend, the Spur should be Great.

Jeff


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The first pic of the mahi where he is all alive and lit up is great! Beautiful. Good catch.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats a good box of Hoo's and Mahi!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

DANG some nice big bulls and nice hoos too


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Damn nice dolphin. Glad to see the cat back in action.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Good to see you back in the game Jeff.


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Glad to hear that some lines are forming. Good mess of fish. :bowdown


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Really nice pics! Always love to see the pic taken offshore! your post illustrates the hit or miss of finding good water offshore when it is far and few between. I've become addicted to offshore forecasting sites like Hilton's, Terrafin and supermap. they have taken some of the run and risk out of the game, but it still comes down to finding life filled water!

I can relate to the recovery issue, I had my shoulder replaced a few years back and it took me forever to totally bounce back. I still cant recover from the long offshore trips like I used to.

MScontender


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Very Nice Jeff. Thanks for the report


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice Catch ...........



You always seem to be on the fish, guess its your CALI experience being put to use on the Gulf.





Hope you get back to 100% soon.





MIKE


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report - good job! nice to see those quality fish in close -


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey thats what I'm talkin about right there. Great report, can't wait for Saturday to get here.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Very nice dolphin.

Looks like those fish could use some ice though!oke


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome back Jeff..nice box of fish. I see your still runnningthe Glacier.....How's the new rig coming along?


----------



## fishhunter38 (Feb 24, 2009)

looks like an awsome trip:clap


----------

